# The most awsome picture!



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Not to toot my own horn or anything.. but this is probably my favorite picture of Murphy, and that I have taken. Couldnt tell ya what I did, but it sure turned out great! He could be in a calendar! 










I love him!! :smooch:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Lovely picture but not surprising with such a good looking chap!.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I love it! You should submit it in the spring to the calendar contest!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree that is a great picture.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's gorgeous!!! I love his color. What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, that is a million dollar smile!!!! I just wanna smooch him...lol SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Its a Fugifilm Finepix S1000fd..


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Such a handsome boy! great photo too!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I will agree that is pretty awesome!!!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!! Stunning picture, and an even more stunning dog!!


----------



## welshgold (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Photograph - one to be really proud of!

Could you, if it's not too much trouble, let the rest of us know the settings used on the camera - Thanks


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

I would say so too..


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

A very handsome boy! You did a wonderful job capturing him on film!


----------



## KRayl (Aug 22, 2008)

What a great photo!!! He's a very handsome boy.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

All I can say is
*WOW*
*THAT IS ONE GORGEOUS PICTURE OF*
*MR. MURPHY!!*


----------



## pb1221 (Nov 21, 2006)

That is an Awesome picture!! He's very good looking


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Super Picture of one handsome dude. You should enter him in OUR calender contest... I could see him being a pin-up boy..... Mr. April maybe.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great pic! Of course his lovely smile helps!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Jealous here! I've tried and for naught. Must be my camera Great pic. Blown up that large and still clear and crisp. That's a good camera you have.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone! You made my day.. I am blushing  

The setting I had the camera on was for Natural Light.. Im no expert on the camera, and to be honest I think I had it on that by accident.. but it worked out well!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a gorgeous pup! Good job!


----------



## jendmb (Jan 13, 2008)

he's a hansome guy! The picture really is great!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Murphy looks beautiful- great photo.


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Winner*

That photo is front cover material!!! Beautiful.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Super Picture of one handsome dude. You should enter him in OUR calender contest... I could see him being a pin-up boy..... Mr. April maybe.


OK girls just settle down!!!

Murphy is a very handsome guy. Love his smile he shows the lovable look all of us Golden lovers have fallen for


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's one eck of pic you got there !!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

totally calendar shot.Go for it!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

windfair said:


> That photo is front cover material!!! Beautiful.


I absolutely 100% agree  Hi Murphy!!!! You have me kissing the screen again young man LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a great shot! I love his smile!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

He is absolutely stunning! What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

he looks like the perfect golden.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a fantastic picture!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a super picture of Murph. Frameworthy for sure.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

great shot, very handsome boy!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy says thank you guys  And AndyFarmer.. He is giving you kisses back!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Looks like he should be the "Golden Retriever Poster Child." He's beautiful, what a smile!!

Good Job!! 

~Jackie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Gorgeous picture of a gorgeous guy. Makes you smile and want to kiss that nose. I agree he is calender material.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a perfect shot of a gorgeous golden boy! He is adorable.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Stunning shot of Murphy!


----------

